# Yorks Bakery Cafe, Birmingham



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

I managed to get over to Yorks Bakery here in Brum this week. Despite the name this is a coffee shop / cafe that has a nice atmosphere, serves some great tasting coffee and they had some nice looking food on show as well. The menu had some great options and detailed the different coffees that were being used for the drinks and they offered some interesting options such as aeropress and drip filter.

I opted for a double espresso and an americano both of which were excellent. The bean used for both was COSTA RICA - LAS LAJAS (RED HONEY) from Caravan Coffee which I had not heard of before but was pleasantly surprised at the great flavours in the cup.

Anyway I highly recommend dropping in if you find yourself in Brum city centre. I also think I'll be ordering some coffee from Caravan once I start running low, they have some great sounding blends.

http://www.caravanonexmouth.co.uk/roastery/coffees

Cheers

Spence


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm heading into Birmingham tomorrow. Which to recommend 6/8 Kafe or Yorks Bakery?


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

I went to 6\8 kafe yesterday and had excellent coffee, Has Bean ( Jailbreak) and I had the single origin espresso (yiraffe? Spelling?!) It was pure blueberries, incredible not massively to my taste in that I am more into darker roast/flavours but I could appreciate it!

I recommend it


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

6/8's new Head-Barista, Adam, was on bar at Yorks when it first opened before doing a short stint at Boston Tea Party. Top bloke usually happy enough for you to have a play on the machine.

Yorks humble Linea 2 group / Major combo with Caravan coffee is fairly solid and reliable. Ive had hit and miss filter coffees but the food is to die for.

We should organise a cafe crawl sometime...followed by beers!


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> We should organise a cafe crawl sometime...followed by beers!


I'd be up for that. The problem I find with all the cafe's in Birmingham is that they're all way too close to The Wellington for me ever to visit!


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> 6/8's new Head-Barista, Adam, was on bar at Yorks when it first opened before doing a short stint at Boston Tea Party. Top bloke usually happy enough for you to have a play on the machine.
> 
> Yorks humble Linea 2 group / Major combo with Caravan coffee is fairly solid and reliable. Ive had hit and miss filter coffees but the food is to die for.
> 
> We should organise a cafe crawl sometime...followed by beers!


Where do I sign up!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Let try and sort something soon . Anyone up for a Friday ? Or Saturdays only option.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> I'm heading into Birmingham tomorrow. Which to recommend 6/8 Kafe or Yorks Bakery?


Had great coffee from both in the past. I've had quite a bit of Jailbreak around brum and at home so I fancied something different and York delivered that. 6/8 had some great looking cakes last time I went in but york looked better for food overall, I don't think that either would disappoint TBH. York is much bigger as well so may be easier to get a table if you're drinking in. Choices, choices...


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I could do a Friday or Saturday


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

The Wellington is funny old place. Yes would be definitely be up for a cafe crawl in Bham


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Brewdog or craven for beer , Jeykl for cocktails


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> Let try and sort something soon . Anyone up for a Friday ? Or Saturdays only option.


Either one is usually good for me, 99% sure I'm around this Friday but can't do Saturday. Good for either day the following week.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> Brewdog or craven for beer , Jeykl for cocktails


Right up my street, love all of those places, The Victoria is pretty cool also although it was rammed this weekend.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I'd say coffee 3 onwards , beers 6 onwards . Time to get all the shops in . Don't forget saints , The best espresso in brum on a humble k30 and Dalle Corte combo ( extract coffee roasters )


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Xpenno said:


> Right up my street, love all of those places, The Victoria is pretty cool also although it was rammed this weekend.


So much in common ! Never been to Victoria but been destroyed in the island bar many a time , happy hour cocktails ooooff.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> The Wellington is funny old place. Yes would be definitely be up for a cafe crawl in Bham


Great beer but that placed would benefit greatly from lifting the smoking ban, that or better air conditioning.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> So much in common ! Never been to Victoria but been destroyed in the island bar many a time , happy hour cocktails ooooff.


Indeed! Went to the Vic for the first time a couple of weeks ago on a Thursday and it was very cool, far too busy for me on Friday, god I'm getting old!


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

If you're ever around town on a lunchtime, the Victoria does a fantastic pulled pork sandwich


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Xpenno said:


> Great beer but that placed would benefit greatly from lifting the smoking ban, that or better air conditioning.


Have you been since they've opened the terrace bar upstairs?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Yes Row said:


> I went to 6\8 kafe yesterday and had excellent coffee, Has Bean ( Jailbreak) and I had the single origin espresso (yiraffe? Spelling?!) It was pure blueberries, incredible not massively to my taste in that I am more into darker roast/flavours but I could appreciate it!
> 
> I recommend it


I've done both places today in between an attempt at breaking the back of Xmas shopping early.

Kafe 6/8 first thing this morning. Jail break espresso and the Kenyan Blueberry heaven as a flat white. Both really good, particularly liked the jail break.

Yorks Bakery also good and had a Guatemala bean as an espresso. Both really good places.


----------



## CoffeeDiva (May 9, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Yorks Bakery also good and had a Guatemala bean as an espresso. Both really good places.


You weren't tempted by their split shot? It appeals to the tapas lover in me. Although I've had great and not-so-great versions in there.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Geordie Boy said:


> Have you been since they've opened the terrace bar upstairs?


I've not, any good?


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Much more pleasant than downstairs. light and airy and nice to sit outside in the summer though the view of the Icelandic Consulate barbed wire fire escape could be better!


----------

